# Favourite FTP server?



## michaelsanford (May 21, 2003)

What's your favourite ftp server, and why (ease of installation/configuration, cusomizability, etc)?


----------



## hazmat (May 21, 2003)

I used to use NcFTPd for the longest time, on various flavors of UNIX.  But I got frustrated, I think because either the lack of monitoring tools or that they didn't work right under OS X, and due to lack of usage on OS X, Mike Gleason seems to have no interest in fixing them.  So after some research I went to PureFTPd.  It's free and has awesome options for user management and server monitoring.  I highly recommend it.


----------



## didde (May 21, 2003)

We're using ProFTPd for all of our production servers. Stable, safe, HIGHLY CONFIGURABLE, authenticates against anything (even MySQL) and it is fast.

Check out http://www.afp548.com/ for an article on how to set it up for OSXS.

Good luck.


----------



## cabbage (May 21, 2003)

Tried whatever is installed on Jaguar Server, then tried ProFTP w/MySQL and had user id problems.  Now I'm just using CrushFTP on a crappy old iMac.


----------



## wyvern (May 21, 2003)

I use PureFTPD. Lots of features, and great support (Check out the mailing list!).


----------



## legacyb4 (Jun 2, 2003)

Ditto on *PureFTPD*. Super easy to set up and quite fast.


----------



## ICS-Dave (Jun 19, 2003)

I went with Pure-FTPd and I'm very satisfied. I'll install ProFTPd on my dev server to try it out and compare. I hear great things about it also (includeing here).

Dave


----------



## WAW401 (Jun 20, 2003)

another PureFTPD user here.  Needed an FTPD w/ chroot working and got it up and running in 20 minutes.


----------



## hazmat (Jun 20, 2003)

Here's a question.  Off hand, anyone know a good safe way around this?  I have an incoming directory that anyone can upload to.  Files are at a umask of 022 and owned by nobody:staff.  As my own use, I have to first chown them to me as root in order to move them out.  I want to be able to do that already.  Any thoughts?


----------



## michaelsanford (Jun 20, 2003)

You want to be able to move files out (work with them) without chown-ing them?

Are you using the -s server argument?
http://www.pureftpd.org/README


FYI that's a security feature.


----------

